# Duda con fuente que alimenta Peltier ?



## marcoalvarezgfu (Sep 16, 2010)

Buenas tardes queridos compañeros , es mi primer post , pero seguro no el ultimo , tengo un problema que se me presento recientemente, tengo un Peltier (ST-1.4-127-06L, marca MELCOR) y deseo conectarlo, pero observando las especificaciones me indica que su Vmax es de 15.4 Volt, Imax 6 Amperes , lo he conectado a una fuente de alimentación DC de laboratorio (salida: de 0 - 30 Vdc, 2.5 Amp) , al conectar el Peltier y suministrarle un voltaje de 15.4 con la fuente mencionada, no registra ninguna corriente, y el Peltier no ejerce su funcion (no se enfría ni se calienta). no se si la fuente es la apropiada o si el Peltier se encuentra en mal estado , he conectado un voltimetro, he calentado una cara del Peltier y el voltímetro me marca una generación de mVolt , me supongo que dicho Peltier se encuentra en buen estado, pero no se como debería ser entonces la conexión del peltier o que sucede con la fuente que estoy seguro que se encuentra en buen estado.

Existe alguna forma de comprobar que el Peltier se encuentra en buen estado? Que fuente debería usar? La fuente que tengo no es la adecuada? Cómo debería hacer el montaje? Espero me puedan ayudar con éste dilema que me tiene mortificado , jejeje , mil gracias por su colaboración , saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2010)

marcoalvarezgfu dijo:


> ... tengo un peltier (ST-1.4-127-06L, marca MELCOR) y deseo conectarlo, pero observando las especificaciones del peltier me indica que su Vmax es de 15.4 volt, Imax 6 amp. lo he conectado a una fuente de alimentación DC de laboratorio (salida: de 0 - 30Vdc, 2.5amp). al conectar el peltier y suministrarle un voltaje de 15.4 con la fuente mencionada,


Si la celda dice Vmax = 15.4V su interpretación debe ser literal --> 15.4V como máximo. Esa celda está hecha para conectar a 12V, y toleran un poco mas porque cuando una batería está en carga tiene aprox 14.4V 


> no registra ninguna corriente,


La fuente que usás dice ser de 2.5A --> tranquilamente puede haber cortado por sobrecorriente.


> y el peltier no ejerce su funcion (no se enfría ni se calienta).


Vamos todavía, se siguen cumpliendo las leyes de la física  



> no se si la fuente es la apropiada o si el peltier se encuentra en mal estado.


Pienso que lo primero. Ensayá de nuevo con una batería de 12V.


----------



## marcoalvarezgfu (Sep 16, 2010)

Eduardo, mil gracias por tu aclaración !. Voy a conectar el Peltier a una batería de automóvil para ver su respuesta !

Por tu comentario :



> La fuente que usás dice ser de 2.5A --> tranquilamente puede haber cortado por sobrecorriente.



Lo que me quieres decir es que la fuente no es suficientemente apropiada para el Peltier ? Y puede ser que se haya cortado? Que fuente seria recomendado utilizar ? Mil gracias por tu ayuda y perdona, mi ignoracncia en el tema. 

Comentaré como me fue en la prueba con la batería.

Saludos cordiales !


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2010)

marcoalvarezgfu dijo:


> ...lo que me quieres decir es que la fuente no es suficientemente apropiada para el peltier? y puede ser que se halla cortado?
> que fuente seria recomendado utilizar....?


Si la fuente tiene 2.5A es porque esa es su corriente máxima, y siendo "de laboratorio" tiene que estar protegida.
Si tu celda demanda cerca de 6A a 12V y esa fuente pudiera darlos estaríamos frente a un milagro.

La fuente que necesitás para esa celda es la cosa mas simple que existe: Trafo 12Vca x 6A como minimo (o 100VA como minimo) + puente de diodos + nada mas.

Aclaración: 6A como mínimo significa "6A como mínimo" , no 6A .


----------



## Tavo (Sep 16, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Aclaración: 6A como mínimo significa "6A como mínimo" , no 6A .


JEJE, que cómico eso..

Como mínimo, quisiste decir que ni se le ocurra una de menos corriente.  Los transformadores de 12V no son muy caros, tengo uno de 100W (8.33A) y en su momento (hace unos tres meses) lo pagué AR $75. Y es de excelente calidad, marca Depli.

Saludos.

PS: Lástima que lo compré en vano, al final no lo usé y lo tengo ahí muerto de risa. Algún día le voy a dar una utilidad.


----------



## marcoalvarezgfu (Sep 16, 2010)

estimado Eduardo.

acabo de conectar el peltier a una bateria de automovil, como te comente anteriormente.. y nada  . quedo igual de muerto que antes. (estará muerto?  ) 



> La fuente que necesitás para esa celda es la cosa mas simple que existe: Trafo 12Vca x 6A como mínimo (o 100VA como minimo) + puente de diodos + nada mas.



y con respecto a la fuente que me recomiendas, puedes ver si esta me serviría (como pudiste comprobar no soy muy experto en el tema ). 

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=3979971

con esta podría conectar 2 peltier, de las mismas características.!

gracias.!!


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2010)

marcoalvarezgfu dijo:


> acabo de conectar el peltier a una bateria de automovil, como te comente anteriormente.. y nada  . quedo igual de muerto que antes. (estará muerto?  )


  Mmmm esa celda es nueva o alguien la estuvo usando antes?



> y con respecto a la fuente que me recomiendas, puedes ver si esta me serviría (como pudiste comprobar no soy muy experto en el tema ).
> http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=3979971
> con esta podría conectar 2 peltier, de las mismas características.!


Esa es una fuente fija de 24V y te sirve para 2 o 4 celdas. Pero si a vos te da lo mismo una fuente de uso industrial de 293 euros que un trafo de 20 euros dale para adelante ... Los ricos somos así


----------



## marcoalvarezgfu (Sep 16, 2010)

la celda es nueva, nuca se uso pero no estuvo en un lugar seguro (me refiero a que estuviera protegida contra golpes o así) y por eso no estoy seguro que este 100% en perfecto estado... 

y con respecto a la fuente te comento que fue una de las que conseguí, porque si te soy sincero (y nuevamente perdona la ignorancia) no se como buscar la que vos me comentaste.       me podéis ayudar?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2010)

marcoalvarezgfu dijo:


> no se como buscar la que vos me comentaste.       me podéis ayudar?


Se me ocurre algo así.  Entras a un negocio de venta de componentes electrónicos y mantienes este diálogo:
- Buenas tardes, necesito un transformador de 12V x 6A o mas.
- A veeer... lo mas parecido que tengo en este momento es de 12+12 x 8A y  este 12 x 4A.
-  y el de 12+12 me sirve?
- No se para que es, pero si vas a rectificar es lo mismo. Solamente que sin punto medio necesitas un puente y con son  dos diodos.
- Y cuanto vale?
- 50 euros. Pero no sabes lo que te llevas, ten en cuenta que tiene núcleo de grano orientado, alambre de cobre electrolítico y tornillos galvanizados.
- Hostia!  Y mas barato?
- Puedes preguntar en la casa de electricidad de aquí cerca por un transformador para lamparas dicroicas de 100W
- Vale!


----------



## Tavo (Sep 16, 2010)

Claro!!

Un transformador de dicroicas de unos 100W es perfecto para lo que necesitás!


----------



## marcoalvarezgfu (Sep 16, 2010)

vamos a ver....

jejeje el dialogo me parto de  risa... jejej 

te comento:

tengo tres opciones (ya voy aprendiendo) :
http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4978323

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=4978339

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0486136#

dame tu opinion.. voy aprendiendo jejeje


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2010)

Ninguno de esos te sirve.  


"Podría" llegar a servir uno para dicroicas electrónico, pero como la salidad es de alta frecuencia habría que rectificar con diodos Schottky (o probar "que tal se la aguanta" con diodos comunes).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ninguno de esos te sirve.
> 
> 
> "Podría" llegar a servir uno para dicroicas electrónico, pero como la salidad es de alta frecuencia habría que rectificar con diodos Schottky (o probar "que tal se la aguanta" con diodos comunes).


 

Los electrónicos para dicroicas suelen funcionar con picos de veintipico de volts .


Todavía estoy velando mi peltier que o calentaba mamaderas  y enfriaba cervezas 

Se *muriose* la celda che , el artefacto que era para automotor era demasiado sencillo , tenía una llave doble inversora con punto neutro que invertía polaridad y modo , bruto disipador y el ventilador.

Por fuera la celda no tenía nada mal visiblemente.

Saludos !


----------



## marcoalvarezgfu (Sep 17, 2010)

buenos días.

sigo en la búsqueda de la fuente apropiada para mi celda.

he conseguido este transfo y esta fuente (la comun de un ordenador), no se si este acorde:

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=0503950



me conseguí con este tipo de fuente de sobremesa, se que es mas costosa, pero podría valerme?, tampoco quiero invertir en una fuente que este sobre dimensionada para lo que necesito. 

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=searchProducts&searchTerm=417782&x=0&y=0

sigo en la busqueda ...  

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=browseSuperSection&N=4294963497#Transformadores

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2010)

Si , cualquier fuente de 12 V 10 amperes te sirve , si comprás un transformador , que sea de 9 o de 9 + 9 Vdc que rectificado y filtrado te darán los 12 VDC.

Saludos !


----------



## marcoalvarezgfu (Sep 17, 2010)

DOSMETROS muchas gracias por tus consejos  . me quede convencido de la fuente de ordenador que comente anteriormente. pero ahora tengo una pregunta.

cuales cables debo puentear para que la fuente arranque son necesidad de estar conectada a la placa del ordenar. ? he escuchado que del conector grande tome el cable verde y negro que esta al lado, con esos dos hacer un puente. 

gracias


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 17, 2010)

marcoalvarezgfu dijo:


> estimado Eduardo.
> 
> acabo de conectar el peltier a una bateria de automovil, como te comente anteriormente.. y nada  . quedo igual de muerto que antes. (estará muerto?  )



Hola no tengo ni idea de lo que te ocurre pero para atar cabos...:

¿Has comprobado el estado de la batería de auto? ¿La has conectado con el auto en ralentí o apagado? ¿Es una batería vieja que estaba por ahí?

Si la batería funcionaba correctamente, sinceramente pienso que tu peltier se murió... Has dicho que aguanta 6 Amperios máximos y que no estuvo muy cuidada antes de llegar a ti 

Me gustaría mucho saber dónde se consiguen esas células peltier y cuánto valen. Gracias.


----------



## marcoalvarezgfu (Sep 17, 2010)

Quyque82. te comento un poco...

la bateria de coche esta en buen estado, conecte la celda cuando la bateria estaba desconectada del coche.... a la final me convenci que la celda estaria en mal estado.... (MUERTA ) me compre dos celdas nuevas y las conecte a la bateria y funcionaron correctamente... a la final me consegui unas fuentes de poder como las utilizadas en los ordenadores, y las conecte a dichas fuentes, funcionaron correctamente. 

pero estoy terminando de darle unos toque finales al proyecto que tengo en mente, solo me falta terminar de comprender como enciendo las fuentes sin estar conectadas al ordenador (o mejor dicho que se enciendan no solo cuando se  enciende el ordenador)....   

bueno las celdas las consigo en cualquier tienda de electrónica... aquí las puedes ver

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=retrieveTfg&Ne=4294958129&N=4294921783+4294577050

esta tienda es en madrid.,, 

si necesitas conseguirlas te puedo ayudar... saludos


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola gracias por la info. De momento no voy a hacerme con unas pero atrás estuve interesado y no encontré. A lo mejor más adelante me vuelve a surjir la necesidad de tener unas.


----------

